# Batteries



## siggy99x (Dec 2, 2006)

Need some insight on Batteries anyone run the new ep4600 that trinity has how are they compared to the IB4200 thanks for any help


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

siggy99x said:


> Need some insight on Batteries anyone run the new ep4600 that trinity has how are they compared to the IB4200 thanks for any help


I used Trinity EP4600's at the indoor champs this past weekend. I was pretty happy with there performance (After getting around the sinkers we had to use for motors!). I still dont think that they are as good as the IB's for the first few runs but the EP "seems" to be a more durible cell. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

our drivers ran the ep46's at cleveland also, .001 out of stock A, middle of the b in 19 turn 12th and middle of the b mod 12th. we think they are pretty good and held for the entire run. staying consistent through the whole event.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

THE QUESTION OF THE DAY IS ,,,,, WHERE DID ALL THE RC BATTERIES GO !

I REALIZE A FEW MATCHERS SAID '' BACK IN STK IN A COUPLE WEEKS ''

TRY GOOGLE ON ANY 42 OR 4600 CELLS AND THEY ARE SOME SCARCE


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

we have them. not sure why so hard to get?


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

What sources have 4200 and 4600's on the shelf ?

Some of the major importers are having battery's built exclusively for themselves ,,, these should be available in a couple weeks ????
Didn't I say that before , you call them next week and they'll say " a couple weeks "

Pro-Match and Smc are two of the ones I know about that are having custom cells built for them.

I think thats great as why should everyone be selling the same red or blue cell ?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

ammdrew said:


> we have them. not sure why so hard to get?


who is "we"?


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Good question ,,,,,,,,

Unless there's something terrific on the horizon , why would any of these manufacturers not have plenty of stock in this country.

I did find some available overseas ,,,,,,,, but thats alaways a pain and
anyone can print a label.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

MMR we do some work and matching for our team drivers and some cells retail.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

who the hell is MMR?


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

orion also has a cell of there own
smc-promatch have ener g cells
power push has 4600
wind tunnel racing has 4200 ep's in stock

battery supply is picking up
by xmas you will all be asking what cell is best!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I would guess that MMR is









Aka Molzer Mowery Racing


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Tommorow I'll find out how my Team Full Throttle EP4600's do. When I charged the batteries after building the packs, peak cell voltage( 5min after disconnect from chager) was about 1.44ish. Using my DPD I was able to pull out ~5200mah to a .9V discharge with a 1.238 avg. I know the DPD can be off by some since the resistors used have a 5% tollerance in range but still I am stoked about using these tommorow. All my 3800's and 4200's are pulling into the low 90% of the rated capacity on my DPD and these pulled 113% rated capacity on first cycle. 90% capacity is where I draw the line on tossing the cells for recycle.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Any sources for EP-4200 cells ?


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

siggy99x said:


> Need some insight on Batteries anyone run the new ep4600 that trinity has how are they compared to the IB4200 thanks for any help


If the IB4200s are not yet already, the will likely be discontinued soon because the IB4600s are now available. The IB46s and EP46s are pretty similar, but the IBs have more volts. Runtime and IR are quite similar between the two... You can get the IBs at www.surgeworlwide.com...


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

is a "Lipo" battery worth buying?


----------



## DARKSIDE DAVE (Aug 16, 2007)

The Ep 4600's Are Awsome You Just Have To Charge Them At A Higher Amp Than The 4200's I Know On Mine I Have To Charge Them @8.5 Amps And Peak Them @10.0 Amps And They Have Been Awsome AND YESS LIPO'S ARE WORTH BUYING IF THEY RUN THEM AT YOUR TRACK


----------

